# Insulin & co-codamol



## Colin simpson (Jan 14, 2017)

I am type 1 (late onset) for the past 10 years. I log all my readings, insulin and carbs using my own logging system I only mention this as I am paying particular  attention to weights and food. My blood sugars have been steady with an overall average of 7.4. However for the past 3 days I have had a toothache and taken some co-codamol 8mg/500mg. After taking these I am experiencing readings of 16-18 mmol/L which is totally unexpected. I did miss the tablets for an 8 hour period and reading were as expected. I can say with some confidence that the co-codamol is effecting / diluting the insulin. Has anyone else experienced this as there is no mention on the tablet information leaflet.


----------



## Robin (Jan 14, 2017)

I've not come across this before. My initial reaction would be that the pain from the toothache is more likely to have been the culprit in raising your blood sugars. I suppose one way to find out would be to wait til your toothache is better, then take a test dose of co-codamol, keep testing your bloods, and see what happens.
Oh, and welcome to the forum, Colin, sorry, I tend to get stuck into the problem and forget the greeting!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Colin - it's the effect of what's causing the toothache, plus the pain of it - that's causing your insulin requirements to soar, not the cocodamol I assure you.

Any type of inflammation and pain will do similar things.

Girls know this a lot better than blokes cos of the monthly cycle where the effect of the hormones have quite an effect on our BG, let alone if it's accompanied by stomach cramps.

I presume as it started Thursday, you already have your dental appointment?  Hope it's very soon !


----------



## Colin simpson (Jan 14, 2017)

Many thanks Robin both for the greeting and advice.
I will do as you suggest and let you know how I get on


----------



## Colin simpson (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you also Jenny Our messages must have crossed 
Hope to get it sorted asap


----------



## Owen (Jan 17, 2017)

Have to agree. I take codeine and paracetamol for pain on a daily basis and have never had BM above 7mmol/l since being on insulin.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello, welcome. 

I didn't know D affected pain levels etc? The more I find out about it the worse it gets!


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 17, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Hello, welcome.
> 
> I didn't know D affected pain levels etc? The more I find out about it the worse it gets!



I think it's more the other way round - pain can make diabetes management more complex. Pain causes your body to release cortisol, the stress hormone, which has the effect of increasing insulin resistance. Pain may also affect the rate at which your liver converts glycogen to glucose too.

Diabetes can cause pain but that's a very specific kind of complication, diabetic neuropathy, which can generally be prevented by good glucose control.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 17, 2017)

Like Owen I take pain relief on a daily basis.  It is the pain that causes BG to rise, so I adjust insulin or pain relief as necessary.


----------

